# Holder While Driving



## Riaz (27/3/14)

looking for something to hold my gear while driving.

what you guys think of this

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...versal-car-windshield-swivel-mount-holder-for

any other ideas?


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

or where/ how to do you keep your gear while driving?


----------



## CraftyZA (27/3/14)

Many years ago I had one like that for my htc/imate kjam. 
Built quality was crap. I bought from dealextreme.
Whole thing disintegrated within 2 months. 
Hard cheap shiny plastic, warped by the sun, then became brittle.


----------



## TylerD (27/3/14)

Just pop on an undie and you're sorted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (27/3/14)

Side door. Just where the button for the windows are etc


----------



## TylerD (27/3/14)

No, but seriously, I have a nice little spot where the Reo fits perfectly! In the centre consol between the two cupholders.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

This is an important issue for the future of Vaping and we need some high end MacGyver types to do their magic! So far I think a cylindrical piece of beautiful wood with a few holes that fits into a standard cup holder would be the best option...


----------



## shabbar (27/3/14)

cupholder compartment or on my lap/seat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

andro said:


> Side door. Just where the button for the windows are etc



i have manual windows 



TylerD said:


> Just pop on an undie and you're sorted.



not quite sure what you mean here LOL



Rob Fisher said:


> This is an important issue for the future of Vaping and we need some high end MacGyver types to do their magic! So far I think a cylindrical piece of beautiful wood with a few holes that fits into a standard cup holder would be the best option...
> 
> View attachment 2545



this would be an awesome idea, if i had cupholders


----------



## TylerD (27/3/14)

Riaz said:


> i have manual windows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holding your "gear" nice and snug while driving. Yeah, I know......tough crowd.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (27/3/14)

Riaz said:


> i have manual windows
> 
> 
> 
> ...




buy a new car to suit your vaping needs


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Holding your "gear" nice and snug while driving. Yeah, I know......tough crowd.



LOL

been a rough day


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

shabbar said:


> buy a new car to suit your vaping needs



HAHA

soon bro


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Holding your "gear" nice and snug while driving. Yeah, I know......tough crowd.


Ooooh you mean onnie. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Ooooh you mean onnie.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



ya

undie is so reserve

onnie, nou dis die regte word ya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (27/3/14)

Riaz said:


> ya
> 
> undie is so reserve
> 
> onnie, nou dis die regte word ya


----------



## BhavZ (27/3/14)

@Riaz not sure what battery you are using but I thought of this method when I was looking for the same thing:

If using an ego battery purchase the leather lanyards from one of the resellers. Then from a hobby shop purchase 4 rare earth button magnets. take two of the button magnets and glue them to the back of the leather lanyard, spacing them evenly. then mount the other 2 batteries somewhere convenient for you in the car. 

If you are using another mod then you can go to Hilite to get some leather or material that you want, ask your wife to stitch a pouch for you then use the same method as described above for mounting.

The only thing I need clarity on from the electrical engineers here would be what effect those magnets would have on the battery.


The reason for wanting to use the magnets is because it allows for various devices to be mounted and when the car is parked in an open parking lot there is no sign that there could be a vape device in the car, preventing potential break-ins.


Just my 2c.


----------



## johan (27/3/14)

Remember the "Willy Warmers"  ? sure it will work as a nice pouch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (27/3/14)

I drive with mine in my hand . Will seldom place it down in the centre console so no need for a holder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/3/14)

If you're a VAPIST like vaalboy and a couple other guys on this forum, you don't need a holder. In short: holders are for vapers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

good idea @BhavZ 

im using a monster- svd in 18650 mode

so ill probably need a huge ass magnet to hold this beast up


----------



## BhavZ (27/3/14)

Riaz said:


> good idea @BhavZ
> 
> im using a monster- svd in 18650 mode
> 
> so ill probably need a huge ass magnet to hold this beast up


a Single rare magnet can hold up a hammer so would think you only need 2 of them.


----------



## annemarievdh (27/3/14)

I have a unique holder for mine. Perfect while driving

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (27/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I have a unique holder for mine. Perfect while driving


Never happened - no pictures!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I have a unique holder for mine. Perfect while driving



too much info

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (27/3/14)

I'm totally quiet - tight lipped if I may use the expression

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CraftyZA (27/3/14)

Riaz said:


> ya
> 
> undie is so reserve
> 
> onnie, nou dis die regte word ya


Soos in wiskunde onnie...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (27/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Soos in wiskunde onnie...
> 
> View attachment 2548


I found when I used to ride long distances on the bike, going commando is awesome!


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (27/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I found when I used to ride long distances on the bike, going commando is awesome!


Not if you are wearing leathers, then it just makes thing difficult and itchy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/3/14)

Riaz said:


> too much info



Hahahaha not that bad.

@Matthee you aint gona get any hahahaha


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

johanct said:


> I'm totally quiet - tight lipped if I may use the expression



HAHHAHA


----------



## 360twin (27/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I found when I used to ride long distances on the bike, going commando is awesome!



 On a Hog, maybe. On a sports bike you're likely to squash something sensitive - I replaced all my underwear when I started riding again for this reason.

Back on topic; in my crotch with the drip-tip up - it can't roll anywhere, is out of the way and close at hand.


----------



## TylerD (27/3/14)

360twin said:


> On a Hog, maybe. On a sports bike you're likely to squash something sensitive - I replaced all my underwear when I started riding again for this reason.
> 
> Back on topic; in my crotch with the drip-tip up - it can't roll anywhere, is out of the way and close at hand.


Nope. We went through Namibia with R1150's and I found without underwear I felt much more comfortable doing 700km a day.


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

360twin said:


> On a Hog, maybe. On a sports bike you're likely to squash something sensitive - I replaced all my underwear when I started riding again for this reason.
> 
> Back on topic; in my crotch with the drip-tip up - it can't roll anywhere, is out of the way and close at hand.



i usually keep mine laying flat, but started this thread hoping theres some sort of holder i can get which would be more comfortable.

so get into car, drop gear into holder and drive.

when u feel to vape, take it out.


----------



## 360twin (27/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Nope. We went through Namibia with R1150's and I found without underwear I felt much more comfortable doing 700km a day.



HaHa - OK, sorry, the post should have read ' ... on a Hog or big dirt bike ... '

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 360twin (27/3/14)

Riaz said:


> ...
> so get into car, drop gear into holder and drive.
> ...



Gotcha! This part reminded me of the joke about golf tees in a BMW, if you've heard it


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

360twin said:


> Gotcha! This part reminded me of the joke about golf tees in a BMW, if you've heard it



please share with us

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 360twin (27/3/14)

A chap is looking inside a customer's BMW with a friend at the dealer and notices some golf tees lying in the centre console. He asks 'What are those for?' His mate replies, 'They're for putting your balls on when driving'. The first guy responds 'Damn! These BMW guys think of everything!'

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (27/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> I drive with mine in my hand . Will seldom place it down in the centre console so no need for a holder



Hey @vaalboy - be careful, the cops may think you are speaking on a walkie talkie and pull you over )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (27/3/14)

Silver said:


> Hey @vaalboy - be careful, the cops may think you are speaking on a walkie talkie and pull you over )



Bwhahahahaha.......nice one @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

I usually have one in the door handle, one in the cup holder next to the handbrake and one in hand and just shuffle between the lot! extra batteries and juice in the centre console ane the SVD box with tools, wick and kanthal in the glove compartment! On a other note Ive never had anw kind of gloves in the glove compartment ever!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

This is my little spot.
The Grand and mini fits.


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

@TylerD Kia snap!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> @TylerD Kia snap!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


Jip! Love my little Kia!


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

Me too!!! These Kia's are like made for vapers! Comparments everywhere!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/14)

My old '88 Caravelle is huge, lots of space.... but at the same time there are no overhead compartments, hidey holes, trays or cupholders, just vast expanses of flatness

So my goodies are usually stored here:



and here:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (18/6/14)

ive tried that @BumbleBee but with the taxis and buses driving like idiots i cant do that anymore LOL


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/14)

eh, works for me, I'm pretty a pretty chilled driver...... don't have a choice, the bus is old


----------

